# Need ideas: room with 1 solid wall...



## duetchkey (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a small sitting/living room with one solid wall (9 ft9"). The opposite wall is an entry.
The other 2 walls in the room are 13'9" but one has two vertical windows which break it up and the other 13'9" wall has a large opening leading to a familyroom.
I am looking for ways to furnish this room without it appearing to crowded.....anythoughts?


----------



## LD004643578 (Sep 6, 2009)

My living room isn't exactly like yours but I did run into a problem with too many windows that would be blocked by furniture. I did not want to have the sofa away from the walls because it became too crowded. I put a sofa table in front of the windows (just out a few inches so there's room for the curtains) and then the back of the sofa right up against the table. That way there's only about two feet between the sofa and the windows but the table provides a "spacer" so the windows don't look blocked. 
In another awkward room I put the furniture on an angle and put a floor plant behind the couch in one corner and a table lamp in the other. This really gives me less space but it seems less crowded than having furniture in the middle of the room.


----------

